# Why giardia is so hard to get clean?



## superpanjy (May 8, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
I am so exhausted to help my Kesai on his Giardia treatment since day one I took him home. 
He literately gave out his first diaharra right in front of me, about 10 inches from my eyes. 
We have been in and out animal hospital almost every week. Tried different medicines, but the best result I could get is soft stool. 
Right now, he is on Merrick puppy food with some canned Merrick wet puppy food. Last weekend, I following online instruction and gave him all-day streamed white rice. Since then, he changed his intereeting to white rice. White rice did helpped him got firm stool, but I cant just give him white rice. He won't get any nutrition for his growth. 
He is almost 12 weeks old, but only 19 lbs. today, doctor told me his giardia drooped from 30 to only 3. Dr suggest me wait till next Monday and decide if Kesai should take any other medication. 
Any suggestions? I love my boy, but just tired of deal with soft stool and not-eating situation. 

Any other food He should try?


----------



## XindisMom (Jun 14, 2015)

I've found pumpkin, canned to work well when my doggie baby had diarrhea. Her littermates were affected by it and shed played with them once when I needed doggy-daycare, so I assumed her loose stools were related to giardia. But with pumpkin she was cured within less than 24 hrs. One Time I couldn't find canned pumpkin I used bananas. That worked, too!!

Good luck!! We hate seeing our fur babies sick!


----------



## superpanjy (May 8, 2015)

He is about 12 weeks old, 19 lbs. too thin?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you giving him panacur? That seems to work, as far as I can tell. It sometimes requires a second round though. It can definitely mess with their appetite, so if that's what he's on, I'm not surprised his appetite is off. 

Be patient. The meds do work. Be sure to try to potty him somewhere like concrete that you can bleach so that you don't have it in your backyard environment to reinfect him or other dogs. Take care of yourself too (rubber gloves cleaning), as giardia is zoonotic.

I generally try to use a probiotic a few hours after they get their medicine to try to rebuild the trashed GI system.

If you can buy Hills Prescription A/D or I/D canned food from the vet, I would get a few cans to get him through this. It's the only time I feed anything from Science Diet -- it's a vet-only RX food that's super-easy on the stomach (bland). Every vet I know keeps it on-hand for critical care or very sick dogs. You can't buy it at the store though--just from vets.


----------



## Jason1A (Feb 28, 2015)

when I got Yogi he had loose stool from the roundworms and coccidia. My vet suggested replacing half his meals with long grain white rice and it helped a lot. After the first 2 meals the stool was still soft but at least it had shape and I could pick it up. Best of luck


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Check my posts on Giardia from around January of this year. I cured her with homeopathics (Kocci Free, MSM and Bowel Pathogens) instantly after all the regular stuff didn't work . Order it online and you have it within a few days. Once in a while there is a flare up but it stops easily with these herbs and homeopathics.
And I give her green tripe off and on to help curb it.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Olive leaf is another good one.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Did you bathe your puppy? The spores stick to the fur and the dogs reinfect themselves that way, too. Start with puppy's rear end where most of the spores are, clean and rinse this most affected area first before bathing whole puppy. Rinse well. Regular doggie shampoo.

Probiotics: In addition to medicating with Panacur, to bathing, to disinfecting poop sites in the yard, they need probiotics to rebuild their guts. As Magwart said already. I also use SD i/d food when dealing with GI issues. It works.

No drinking from puddles and ponds for now, another source of infection. 

It can take a long time for the gut to recover. Probiotics are essential in the process. As Magwart said, it may need a second treatment down the road. 

Giardia is a pain for sure. But it will go away.


----------



## RobertT (Apr 21, 2012)

Yikes!
I just read this thread as I was looking for one on loose poops.
Helo is 15 weeks old and doing fine since since we got him.
Moved though the loose stools with coccidia and has been good.

Like 3 days ago his stools started getting loose and with conservative controls we hoped it would ease up.
He gets a capsule of acidophilus everyday to help digestion.
Seems to get better and then back. Loose wet stools.
Vet says rice and boiled chicken for 3 days and we'll see.

Drinks water and pees so I'm not worried about imminent dehydration. But I am worried.
Don't know where this came from. We keep him close all the time.


----------



## RobertT (Apr 21, 2012)

*Helo Update*

Things get worse before they get better.

Helo's bowel movements got more liquid and I had to contact the vet.

I have to say the 2 natural super-probiotics went to work very quickly.
I gave him an oral dose of Diagel and a metronidazole with some rice.
After emptying himself of a days worth of food in a few hours he hasn't done anything in 36 hours.

He gets a daily dose of Synacore with his food for 7 days with his chicken and rice.

Diarrhea is nothing to fool with in puppies let alone an adult dog.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Robert, the metro RX really slows things down. It's probably the reason you are experiencing that. 

However, you might want to ask your vet about a drug called Ponazuril (a white liquid). My experience with my last foster dog (who had BAD coccidia when she left the shelter--bloody diarrhea every two hours...) was that the ponazuril prescribed by the vet treated the coccidia in just 3 days. My understanding is that it's the newest, most effective treatment for coccidia (started out as a horse drug, then made its way to small animals). It worked very well for my foster dog.

Ponazuril - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------

